# Top dressing Compost Problem



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

I spread some compost around 1/4" over the lawn yesterday (5-5.5yds recommended 7yds) using a landscaper rake, then a leaf rake, and finally a leveling rake. Unfortunately, I have a very uneven lawn and there are many places where the compost just filled in the low spots, so I'm left with a lot of areas that are just compost. Is there anything I can do to fix this or am I stuck with what I got? Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you planning on dropping seeds?


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@g-man I wasn't planning on it as I'm just trying to help the soil improve for next year's reno. Do you think it would be best if I dropped some PRG as it's too late fore KBG here in NW PA, or just leave it?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Compost is great to add organic matter if you want to do that. It won't level your lawn since it will break down and disappear. You will have the same lawn level you had before you added compost in 6 months. If you want to level your lawn, you have to use something which won't break down. Dirt or sand. Sand is preferred since it is easier to spread and rake out.

For now, use a rake and rake out the low spots or the grass will die underneath it. Have an even layer over the yard but don't level it with the compost. Try to have the grass leaves exposed so they can get sun.

In the future, if you want to keep adding compost, level with sand first and once the sand disappears, then add your compost on top in a couple weeks.

You're looking a tad thin in some spots. Overseed?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

That's a good thing not a bad. Can you get some sand and top-dress the lower areas as well with a 50/50 compost sand mix? Fill the low spots in all the way. I know it looks bad now, but in 2 weeks it will look great. I do this every year with manure compost. I use a standard broom to sweep it in after I use a rake. The video that helped me with my compost is attached.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKICbkbjcnE


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Have you done a soil test? Best way to improve it is to know what's there now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Top dressing is done over a fairly dense grass. Another option is aerate and then bring in the compost to incorporate it into the soil via the holes.

I think you best course of action is to drop seeds in this compost since it looks fairly thin on grass.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life I wasn't trying to level the lawn, just get some OM started in the soil for next year's reno. I tried raking it out but most of the low areas are 3-8" lower than everything else. Its pooring today and tomorrow, so ill have to wait to try and get it out. I could overseed with some PRG just to fill it out until next year. I did get another test done this fall and still not good. Need some more potash, low CEC of 4.2, and OM down to 0.8%.

@Aawickham78 I can't seem to find course sand around my area. Just the fine construction sand.

@g-man Thanks man. I'll pick up some cheap PRG today and try and get it down before the rain starts up.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

BTW, the grass is pretty sparse everywhere due to surface rocks and compaction. I did aerate first, 3 passes. I'm just hoping this will help with my soil fertility. I'm thinking the extra seed will help with erosion?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

All I ever use is Masonry sand .


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> All I ever use is Masonry sand .


Is that to fine for clay soil (in my front yard, it's weird) and for sandy soil (in the back)?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I would think that if you mixed it 50/50 with your compost that it will to great!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

A healthy, thick lawn will increase your OM. Root cycling. 50-70% of the roots die every year leaving a lot of OM to break down in the soil. Of course, this only really works if your lawn is thick and lush. With a low CEC, fert every 2 weeks or even weekly if you wish. That will solve the low CEC problem for now until your OM increases. Low CEC won't hold onto your NKP and micros so apply them throughout the year to keep some in the soil. PRG now is good to add OM and increase thickness until your reno.

I was confused earlier since you said you used a leveling rake. I thought you were leveling your lawn.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life My bad, lol. I just was trying everything I could think of to even out the compost. Should I wait to seed until I'm able to try again to get the compost out of all the low spots? It's pretty wet now after some rain last night.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

TreyDoc said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life My bad, lol. I just was trying everything I could think of to even out the compost. Should I wait to seed until I'm able to try again to get the compost out of all the low spots? It's pretty wet now after some rain last night.


I wouldn't wait. If you have a few minutes, use a rake in the low spots to make the compost thinner. Otherwise, get that seed down. It's getting cold here and you are slightly north of me.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks m8. Will do. Gonna go grab some cheap sta green PRG and some fert. Gonna try and rake it out and seed before this new storm comes in at 1200.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Ended up grabbing Scott's. StaGreen had 92 Poa Annua per lb. Not a lot, but that's one of the main reasons I'm renovating next year. Also, Penningtons sun n Shade is tall fescue (didn't even recognize the cultivars), PRG, and FF.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life I've been raking for about 4.5hrs and I was able to get the front done (about half the size of the back). It's weird, it's almost like mud now. Near impossible to move and the grass just lays down. Should I wait to rake it in a couple days?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

TreyDoc said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life I've been raking for about 4.5hrs and I was able to get the front done (about half the size of the back). It's weird, it's almost like mud now. Near impossible to move and the grass just lays down. Should I wait to rake it in a couple days?


If it's hard to move, maybe it's too wet? I would just go ahead and overseed the whole lawn now. Whatever old grass survives is fine but it's important to get that seed down. Since you're going to do a reno next year, I wouldn't be concerned about saving any existing grass. Seed right over it.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life Ended up staying out til 2230 and getting it spread out. Didnt get any seed or fert down as it was blowing around 25mph. Ill have to wait until the rain stops to do anything further. Thanks for all the help. Yes, I'm going to eventually dominate my neighbors $4,500 a year lawn :twisted:


----------

